# STROUDSBURG,PA-SHEILA/BARRON-DUMPED AT FARM :(



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi folks,

Two German Shepherds were surrendered at the Stroudsburg PSPCA shelter yesterday. They were dropped off
at a farm and the farmer brought them to the shelter. Both are very nice, friendly,
and pleasant company. They are both thin at the moment but will fill out at the shelter. Both
walk well on a leash. Both dogs are on the quiet side and calm. Shelia is a bit shy at first and both dogs 
could use some new SPCA volunteer friends. If anyone would like to give them a bath and a good drying off, they could use it. Photos are attached. Please be so kind as to forward this to anyone who might be interested in helping
them or adopting Barron or Shelia. (I forgot to photo the kennel cards). They are both quite beautiful and
my photos do not do them justice. PSPCA 570-421-6761.Thanks. 

BARRON:



















SHEILA:




























Pennsylvania SPCA
RR Box 1237
Godfrey Ridge Drive (off Rte 611)
Stroudsburg, PA 18360
(570) 421-6761


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

this is not too far from me (next week when I have more time - time? - what's that?) if someone wants pickup/transport out of there. Pretty girl.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

This little shelter has problems...I consider these animals very urgent

http://www.poconorecord.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20081207/NEWS/812070343/-1/NEWS


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

is there boarding there or a group nearer or further who can take them?
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

This is a very rural area. I've been to this shelter.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

What can we do?????
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump for the pair


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Up you go


----------



## cennycen (Dec 13, 2008)

I am going to be calling them tomorrow--saturday dec. 12th--to inquire about adopting them both. my husband and i own our own house and we are only about twenty-five minutes away from stroudsburg


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Wonderful...please keep us posted! 
If you need help (i.e. with temp. testing or questions on them, etc) pm me.


----------



## dchamness (Oct 18, 2008)

Congratualtions!! They are A GORGEOUS pair!!!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Outstanding!!


----------



## cennycen (Dec 13, 2008)

oh thanks for that!! very cool of you, thanks! if i have any q's, i'll let you know.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Good luck and hope it works out!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Please let us know-sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## cennycen (Dec 13, 2008)

as soon as i call the shelter tomm, i will let everyone know the status!


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

This is the best news they probably have ever had!!! Prayers are with you!!
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I hope everything works out for you. I'm glad they will be able to stay together!


----------



## cennycen (Dec 13, 2008)

hey guys, called the shelter and they have not been adopted yet, so i said i was going to go see them either tomm or monday (monday being the very latest), so i feel excited and i'll let you know how it goes. i do have two small dogs already so the shelter wants me to bring my dogs to see how they can all get along.


----------



## cennycen (Dec 13, 2008)

well just wanted to let everyone know, that i did indeed go to the shelter on monday, i happened to get there earlier than when it was going to open (which was 11:30am). I had gotten there at 11:00 and was just walking outside of my car when i was approached by one of the volunteers. i told her i was interested in 2 dogs that had been dropped off and she asked me for their names and she knew about barron and sheila and told me that barron had already been adopted (even though when i called on saturday he had not) and that sheila was going to be sent to a GSD rescue. I wondered why she would still want to send Sheila to a rescue even though i was a potential adopter. she went on to tell me that sheila had medical problems and that she was going to be at the vet all day that monday and all day tuesday and that afterwards she would be fostered for "awhile" before she would be put up for adoption. i have been a pet owner all of my life and i have gotten my pets as a result of people not wanting theirs, so i haven't had to deal with any animal shelters in over 20 years, but to me, this was a most UNPLEASANT situation and it seemed to me that she must have already "sized" me up and decided that i would not adopt the dogs. why do i say that? because she started saying things like "well you know that kids can't walk this dog? this is a big dog" and i replied, "madam, i have been a pet owner for a very long time, i am the one that takes care of my dogs and walks them, i would not let a child walk a shepherd" and other questions that REEKED of assumptions about me, were being asked. why not just ask me how much i know about shepherds instead of assuming i would let a kid walk the dog? anyway, she went on to say she owned two GSDs already and that if i felt like it i could come back and look at the other dogs (basically shutting down ANY possibility of adopting sheila--not even filling out an application for goodness sakes!). it was horrible and i'm going to write more in depth about my experience to the Pocono Record--believe that!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Rowena, think I'd calm down a bit and not be so sensative. If the dog was ill, and already going to be a part of a rescue to help get it well, the volunteer was right to say the dog may not be available. Would it have been better to lie to you and get your hopes up?

BTW, I was there in the afternoon and did meet the GSD. And the volunteer was spot on with her eval on Sheila from what I saw. The dog was VERY timid (I was there for about 10 minutes and she never even let me pet her). Also extremely sound sensative (some loud noises went off in the distance and she went into major 'get me out of here' mode). BOTH of these issues would *not* (in my opinion, at this time for this dog) made her an ideal prospect for a normal home with normal loud adults and kids. 

In my opinion the volunteer was trying to do you a favor so you wouldn't be disappointed, rather than insult you and your intelligence. 

So rather than get upset at a VOLUNTEER who spends her own time walking dogs at the shelter every week. I'd realize that maybe this wasn't the dog for your family and keep looking.

Even better then complaining and writing letters to the Pocono Record, why not volunteer yourself so you are an active part of the solution to shelter issues. This is a shelter that is in such financial straits they may have to close in the near future, meaning there will be no place for all the THOUSANDS of unwanted pets in the area.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Have you seen this beauty in Mt Holly, NJ (sadly, there are tons more GSD's that you may be able to help.... no shortage of the needy)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=904424#Post904424


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, TO ROWENA, I applaud you for trying to adopt these dogs and persisting in your efforts - there have been many times I have seen AC people (particularly people at a shelter which is known not to care) who have been resistant to adopters for no paticular reason or because they did not like the dog, etc. This AC facility is not known as the best.
I have not met this dog so I express no opinion on the personality of the dog.
But I also often do not agree with moderators on this board and feel like new members ought not to be alienated. Just because their surnames contain the term "moderator does not mean that anything they say is more than just their opinion nor that they know more or better than you do. You are entitled to your own evaluation.
I think you went to a lot of trouble to save a dog or dogs, and that is what I thought this site was to be about. For some of us it is. I was frankly relieved when I read your post that you were going there. May be she is shy because she had her best dog friend taken away and the human one she thought was her best friend dump her.

Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

well said tess....


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

There are two lovely GSDs who are very short on time in the Philadelphia shelter Pacca, they can use a home, I am sure. They are posted in the urgent section.

You can also contact the rescue and go through them directly if you are set on adopting this girl.

Thank you for trying to help these dogs.


----------



## cennycen (Dec 13, 2008)

MaggieRoseLee, 

I have owned pets for over 20 years. I volunteered back when I lived in New York some years ago. And I also have worked in several Social Services agencies. Why am I saying this? Because I do not need to be patronized, which is what your response was like. I know enough of animals AND people AND psychology to be an astute observer and intuitive. The volunteer told me that the dog would be at the vet ALL day, not some part. Why not even allow me to see the dog? Why bar all of that? You see what I'm saying? I have worked with people from alll sorts of backgrounds, age groups and socio-economic backgrounds that I can tell when someone is being open with me or not. I know what I sensed and I trust my instincts and while I do not volunteer at a shelter per se, I help enough animals in my day to day life, and its not something that I go sounding a trumpet about. Thank you for your opinion and I recognize it as such---YOUR opinion. 

As for Tess, Rocky1, and RebelGSD,

Thank you very much and for trying to help. I will look into the new info, thanks. 

I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Please do keep us posted - I am not kidding when I say I slept better after reading such a generous post the night you stated that you were going to adopt them and that you were going to pick them up so quickly for a life together. 
I hope you can wrangle her free, and I am sure you will give her the life she truly deserves. I have seen too many people both in ACs and in "rescues" who are more convinced of their "positions" than they are emotionally and intellctually available to provide what the dogs readily need.
Thanks for watching out for them!!!! Merry Christmas! 
Tess in Philadelphia


----------

